# one of those days



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

went for a ride today up to the alpine, and came back missing two rear wheels and one of the fronts barely hanging on. Made it about 10km in about 5 hours, but me and buddy got the brute out. Guess it'll be a memorable ride anyway....lol.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

dang son. i remember one time me and clay got stuck at the creek for over 3 hours. boy did it suck!


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

hmmm pics didn't show up. I'll try again


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

what happened with the wheels...did the lugs break or lug nuts just fall off


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Dang, looks nice where you ride at:bigeyes: Very nice scenary. Did you ever recover your rims and tires? I can imagine people that seen the wheels and tires be like:261: is this:33:


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

ya got the tires still, the spindles broke where the bottom a arm mounts up. I'll put a few more pics from the ride up, our internet is slow so it takes a while to upload pics, so i'll put what i can up. See if you can spot the goat in the pic of the side of the mountain.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

cool shots!


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> cool shots!


Thanks, couldn't have asked for a better day for weather, don't want to be up there when the clouds roll in it can get a little scary when that happens.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice..great looking country.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Did I miss something? How did the wheels break off? Roll it down a cliff or something?


Wasting time, one post at a time... Via Tapatalk for iPhone 4...


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

first wheel broke by hitting a log hidden just on the edge of the trail, (ya know how some people cut the tree just enough to fit through). And the second came off while i was being pulled backwards down the trail.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

dang that sucks!


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Oh yeah..... The great Kawasaki knuckles. :banghead:


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Well you picked a good name for yourself. That's all the left of your quad. 

Great pictures. I couldn't find Waldo (the goat). Any hints?


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

Big D said:


> Well you picked a good name for yourself. That's all the left of your quad.
> 
> Great pictures. I couldn't find Waldo (the goat). Any hints?


hahaha... good one. Locate the center of the pic (approx.) then look down and right a bit, waldo's in the shale rock, head kind of down.


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

Sanative said:


> Oh yeah..... The great Kawasaki knuckles. :banghead:


yah, whats up with those things, they look a little weak eh! oh well guess i'll order a few more up and do the repairs. Good winter project.


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

skid said:


> yah, whats up with those things, they look a little weak eh! oh well guess i'll order a few more up and do the repairs. Good winter project.


Checked the prices yet? They're about $180 a piece :aargh4:
I bent my a arm pretty good in this wreck too, that was $80 overnighted.... 
Then the bushings in the a arm. I sideswiped a tree. Wont be doing that again!


----------

